# What do you think would happen if Frodo never destroyed the ring?



## Aragorn12345 (Sep 14, 2002)

*What if Frodo never destoyed the One Ring, what do you think would happen?*

I personally think that Frodo would have moved to the sea while the darkness spread if he didn't destroy the ring and then if the ring wasn't destoyed middle-earth would exist no longer and that would be tragical.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 14, 2002)

frodo would not have sailed away because the ringbearers didnt pass away until the one ring was destroyed. Frodo claimed the ring, orcs come and capture him, huge war is fought, sauron wins. Thats basically what wouldve happened. Hed start with gondor, and utterly destroy it. Then hed move to rohan. Same. Then hed fight a large battle with the ents, many orcs die, all the ents die, the wild men kill orcs, orcs kill wildmen, one by one.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 14, 2002)

Uh, what exactly is the point of the poll in this thread? It is a completely different subject to the apparent topic at hand..
Anyway, I agree with the dark views of Anamatar (gosh, I like typing that too! Anamatar, Anamatar, Anamatar...).


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 14, 2002)

is this the next obsession of the forum?!? typing my name!!??!!? thats like the 5th person to say that. WHAT IS THE SUDDEN OBSESSION WITH TYPING ANAMATAR!!!???!!! actually that is pretty fun typing.  woops.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 14, 2002)

Who COULD do the greatest evil with the ring?
Gandalf,closely followed by Galadriel.
Tom Bombadil could do nothing with the ring IMO,as it didn't affect him at all.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 14, 2002)

I know, it just seems to flow, doesn't it? Anamatar, Anamatar.. You don't need to take your finger off the a-key! 
Hoom hmm, back to the topic now people..


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 14, 2002)

There's a huge difference between the people you put on the poll.
Who could do more evil with the ring? Gandalf or Sam? C what I mean?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 14, 2002)

Gandalf 
Galadriel 
Elrond 
Agagorn
Legolas 
Faramir 
Sam 
Goldberry 
Tom Bombadillo 

That is just my estimation of the ranking
I am quite sure about the first three though


----------



## Kalmanluin (Sep 15, 2002)

*what would happen if Frodo never destroyed the Ring?*

Frodo did not destroy the Ring. The Ring was destroyed by Gollom when he took it from Frodo by biting off his finger and then falling into the fire of Orodruin (Mount Doom).


----------



## Aragorn12345 (Sep 15, 2002)

ANAMATAR, i LIKE TOUR NAME


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Sep 15, 2002)

Ok ,

Sauron would get the ring and the entire world would die and quial under him. Most of the people like Ganadlaf ect would be killed straight off . Frodo would be torured then killed . Elrond ect would most likely stay and heklp out as much as he could but In the end Darkeness would cover all.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 15, 2002)

The Ring would be the most dangerous in the hands of Tom Bombadill! I have to disagree with you all that it would be worse in the hands of Galadriel or Gandalf, for example. You see, if either one of these people got it, they would try to use it for good, and I do not see the world being _ as _ evil as it would have been under Sauron. Yes, it would still be evil, but not as bad. Now take Tom. He receives the Ring and, as his mind has no hold on such things, he quickly forgets about it. Very soon, Sauron finds the location of the Ring, beseiges Tom, and eventually gets the Ring. This would be the ultimate worst sollution to the entire problem as ME would pass into Sauron's hands, and the world would become devoid of people like Tom and Goldberry.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 15, 2002)

*shakes head* okay-im gonna pm the webmaster to chnge my name to a less obsissive name.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 15, 2002)

I suggest Anameter... 

Anyway, about the poll question I think that Aragorn would have the strength to turn it down and die trying to fight it... accompanied by Elrond and the other elves, probably Faramir, and maybe Galadriel.
Therefore I chose Gandalf. He was obviously tempted and it would eventually break his resistance.
The hobbits would not have anything to do with this epic struggle.
Goldberry and Tom would stay at home drinking tea and playing bridge until the badguys knocked on their door *then they would invite them in for cards). 
I think it really depends on where on his mission Frodo fails. If he failed before leaving the shire, it would've passed to Sam then maybe to Aragorn who would be near the point of corruption and throw it desperately at someone else's feet (probably Gandalf). On the quest it would've been Boromir who wouldn't last much longer than Isidur did and it would've been tempoarily lost again.. very temporily. Anywhere after the breaking it would've probably ended up with Gollum who would eventually be captured.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *I suggest Anameter...
> *



okay-from having an obssesive name ive turned into a parking meter. Thanks alot everybody. Just give me your quarters!


----------



## Flame of Anor (Sep 18, 2002)

I am sorry, but i don't like to think what would have happened if Frodo and Sam had not destroyed the ring with the help of Gollum.

-Flame


----------



## Ariana Undomiel (Sep 19, 2002)

If the ring had not been destroyed on Mt. Doom, Frodo would have been taken by the Nazgul and destroyed while the ring would have been given to Sauron and Middle Earth would be overcome by evil. However, where there is life there is hope. Possibly the valar might come to the aid of Middle Earth. Who knows? It really isn't important because that is not how the book was written ...

~Ariana


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm really confused. What shall I write,about what? Be more specific next time ,please.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 3, 2002)

*If Frodo had not destroyed the ring...*

Actually Frodo didn't destroy the ring...Gollum did.

And if the ring wasn't destroyed then they might have hidden it from Sauron for a while but eventually he would have found it and the world would have been plunged into darkness...

That was an easy question...next!

P.S.-Arinia, your avatar looks like Morgen Fairchild...


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: If Frodo had not destroyed the ring...*



> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Actually Frodo didn't destroy the ring...Gollum did.
> 
> And if the ring wasn't destroyed then they might have hidden it from Sauron for a while but eventually he would have found it and the world would have been plunged into darkness...
> ...


I doubt that the world would be plunged into darkness.Valar would do something,and we shouldn't forget also that men do incredible things when their civilization have to survive.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 7, 2002)

I disagree. The Valar seem to have made a point by this age to not mess with the affairs of men, and they were doing a pretty good job staying out of it. 
Obviously Gandalf and them would have tried their best to wage war against the dark forces like they did in the..what first age? second age? can't remember...but it would've been a little more tough...what with the race of men decreasing and the fact that they had fewer allies and their army was weak compared to the forces of Sauron.
Even if Aragorn were somehow able to defeat Sauron as Isildur did the ring would eventually have to be destroyed so that the whole thing didn't happen again...
As I see it...they can't fight that war forever...so destroying the ring was saving the world from the eventual darkness that Sauron would cast over it.


----------

